# 06 660 grizz snorkels



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey new here and just wondering about relocating rad and snorkels.
The way some people talk is that I might have to re jet the carb does this sound right?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

on the 660 you will most likely have to rejet.. pretty sure the only way to snorkel it is with flex hose, and it's going to reduce air flow a little, which will require a rejet..


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
I havent really took a good look at the situation yet but I sure would like it hard piped.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It will be almost impossible to hard pipe a 660 due to the air box. Yes you will have to re jet it for sure.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Snorkeling the airbox is tough, look at running 2 1.5" marine exhaust hose (it flexs, is smooth, rated for high temps, and can be found online or boat shops).


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys it's awesome. I think I will just relocate the rad first, but I'm wondering about drawing or spec to building a bracket/mount to place it up on the rack any suggestions?


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey also wondering if taking the spark arrester out will require a rejet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bauman said:


> Thanks for all the info guys it's awesome. I think I will just relocate the rad first, but I'm wondering about drawing or spec to building a bracket/mount to place it up on the rack any suggestions?


Just get some flat bar and make upright braces, and weld on tabs for the mounting holes. There are some how to threads in the kawi section you can check it out, should be the same idea.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks i'll check it out


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

hey another stupid question if i pull my stock spark arrester out and leave it out will i need to rejet it?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bauman said:


> hey another stupid question if i pull my stock spark arrester out and leave it out will i need to rejet it?



Shouldn't runs better without and wont have to worry about it clogging up, I have some friends with 660s and there air box snorkel came out right between there legs, didn't look good in my opinion


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the reply I took it out and went for a 10 mile burn almost did seem to run better plus it sounds cool.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have any more questions let us know...There is NO such thing as a stupid question....really!. That is how we all learn stuff. Bamajeepjunkie is VERY knowledgeable on Yamaha's as well.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

X2! Thanks Bootlegger.


----------

